
Evaluating high availability solutions for TimescaleDB and PostgreSQL - fanf2
https://blog.timescale.com/high-availability-timescaledb-postgresql-patroni-a4572264a831
======
adamfeldman
I'm interested in solutions for pg HA that minimize data loss risk. Has anyone
used Patroni's synchronous replication? How was your experience?

In that vein, this looks important to maximizing safety in the event of split
brain:
[https://github.com/zalando/patroni/blob/master/docs/watchdog...](https://github.com/zalando/patroni/blob/master/docs/watchdog.rst)

Patroni synchronous mode docs:
[https://github.com/zalando/patroni/blob/master/docs/replicat...](https://github.com/zalando/patroni/blob/master/docs/replication_modes.rst)

------
ddorian43
Any solution that also has sharding (excluding citus that is single master) ?

~~~
mfreed
Hi @ddorian43, Timescale person here. I assume the question is asking more
about TimescaleDB, rather than an HA solution that is shard-aware in is View
management?

We're in the process of building our own scale-out clustering solution, so
that the many chunks that belong to a hypertable (some users have 10,000s of
such chunks per hypertable) can be spread across many servers, rather than on
a single primary as currently.

( Plan is to release this coming year; you can already see some PRs hit out
public github about changes for this effect:
[https://github.com/timescale/timescaledb/pull/904](https://github.com/timescale/timescaledb/pull/904)
)

~~~
lykr0n
That's awesome. I think this is one the major things holding back TimescaleDB.
There are limits of how big you can reasonably make a Linux Server.

